# Anyone ride a Colnago Strada SC?



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I've always heard amazing things about the ride quality of Merckx Scandium. I was just wondering how Colnago's Scandium compares.


-Charlie


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I ride a Strada SC. Some days it is the best ride ever, some days I wonder why I bought it. 

The problem is that this is my first carbom/alu frame, and coming from a stiff alu frame there are times when I am looking back at my rear tire to make sure it isn't flat. Is that a supple ride or a dead feeling? Can't say for sure. In the first hour of a ride it is disconcerting, in the 4th hour it is comfortable.

Also: I can't seem to sort out my position. For years I was riding with too much setback on my saddle (for proper knee/pedal position) and it has taken me a long time to regain some power in my new position. Or is it because Colnago geometry doesn't fit me? I can't say for sure, I only have a few 1000 km on the frame.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Close- I ride a Dream HX*

Columbus Airplane instead of their Scandium tubeset. Not sure what the difference is- some web sites say there is no Scandium in Columbus Scandium... who knows. The Merckx frames use Easton Sc7000 tubes.

Anyway, I will say that I came from an all-aluminum Schwinn Homegrown frame (made by Yeti in 2000) that was very quick, stiff and light (2.9 pounds in a 56.5 cm). My Dream is prettier to look at, but a quarter pound heavier, and not as immediate to respond to pedal input as my old frame. The carbon rear triangles seem to filter out some road buzz, as is their mission, but I think they take a little snap out of the frame as well. Maybe this is what the poster above was alluding to. The Dream is a more comfortable ride... but not as racey feeling in a sprint or climb. 

I'm starting to look at all aluminum frames again... would like to find out more about other hi-zoot aluminum tubesets such as Reynolds X-100 as well.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny,

I've noticed the same thing with my Arte, which is essentially the Dream HX in sheeps clothing. So, I bought an all aluminum Bianchi FG Lite. Now, I don't know which one I like better. The Bianchi feels a lot quicker, but I have to put a lot more effort into keeping it straight. It just feels really twitchy. Whereas the Colnago doesn't feel as quick, but I could descend and sprint pretty well without having to worry about losing control of the bike. I need to put a lot more miles on the Bianchi before I come to a conclusion one way or another.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Flex vs. geometry?*



fabsroman said:


> The Bianchi feels a lot quicker, but I have to put a lot more effort into keeping it straight."
> 
> I hear ya, but this may be more an issue of geometry. My last bike had a quicker geometry, the Colnago is tougher to ride hands-free until I'm going at a good clip. Its more stable descending at high speed, but doesn't feel as quick to move around in a sprint. This nice thing is that I got used to each after a few rides. Swapping back and forth would keep you on your toes.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

*I take it back*

After getting back on the road this spring and putting a few hundred km on the bike I am much happier than I was last year. Now that I have more time on it I am very satisfied with the vibration dampening carbon fiber. Is the scandium worth it over its non-alloy brethren? Don't know. The only version I could get my hands on "frame only" was the SC.

The first ride of the year I didn't get two blocks before I knew why I bought this frame. 

Its like butter.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the re-review. It's appreciated. I should have mine built up in a few weeks.

-charlie


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Does your SC have an indent at the bottom of the seat tube below the front der. braze on? It appears like it is there in case of chainsuck?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Both of my Artes have the indent that you are talking about. Which there was one on the chainstay of my Cristallo.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

whew. I had a bad dream it was a dent.


----------

